# Ferris Wheel design for Rhinestones



## Sports4Less (Jun 15, 2009)

Does anyone know of a design for a ferris wheel that I can make a rhinestone template out of? It would need to be an eps so I can use it with rwear.I have mostly sport clip are but am going to be doing a fair soon and thought it would look cool.


----------



## MsHutch (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi Marsha,

If you do a search on google images, then choose line art, you might find a coloring book image that you could use.


----------

